

Web Development: For Professionals Only - tomse
http://e2open.org/web-development-professionals-only/

======
gdjones83
They are certainly adding to rails and the skillset required to use it for
development. Personally I think that this is a good thing, as web developers
we must embrace the new technologies or get left behind. In more recent
versions of rails yes you can use coffee script and sass but you certainly
don't have to, they're not removing the ability to write vanilla CSS and jS, I
don't see what the problem is.

